# Fostering a Maltipoo



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I got a new foster this week, a 2-yr old Maltipoo who we have renamed Tin Tin (because we didn't like the name that his original owner gave him, Peanut, or the name that the rescue group gave him, Peppy, and he looked like Tin Tin's dog, Snowy, but we thought Snowy wasn't masculine enough). His elderly owner surrendered him at 1.5 yrs old because he was getting underfoot. When he came to me, he wouldn't walk on wood floors or ceramic tiles, he jumped on my leg to get picked up to go outside, etc., so I assume the owner trained him to be needy and then realized that needy isn't fun. After only a few days here, Tin Tin is learning to be a dawg and all that has changed. He rocks at nose work, loves being outside, and is getting more comfortable interacting with my two standards. He even played with a toy briefly this morning. Oh, and he's a monster on bully sticks.

Any advice for someone used to big dogs on things to do for a little guy? Tin Tin is about 16 lbs, and I think he could stand to lose another pound or so (it's hard to tell because he's so little, and I don't think he's used to getting much exercise, so his muscle definition is lacking). He seems a little bloated to me, but that could be the maltese in him or bad structure or just fat. I'm thinking about adding 1 tsp of DE to his food in case he has any parasites (yes, the rescue de-wormed him and all, but his tummy looks distended to me). I'm feeding him twice/day while he gets used to raw (can small dogs be fed 1/day?). He chewed through a chicken bone yesterday, so he's getting there. He's probably getting way too many treats while I train him (basic obedience, nose work, tricks), but I do my best to give tiny pieces of high quality (i.e. single ingredient) treats to him and cut back on meals. I ordered some Angel Eyes to clear up the staining under his eyes and around his mouth. I had to shave him down because he was matted, so now I'm loading him up on Omega-3s and Re's Seed Mix (TM pending?) to help him grow a soft, healthy coat.

Tin Tin is sweet and totally fearless. He's a good little guy who just needed an owner who won't baby him. And he definitely has that, now. Just wait until we go hiking this weekend....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

SpooOwner said:


> Any advice for someone used to big dogs on things to do for a little guy?
> 
> Tin Tin is sweet and totally fearless. He's a good little guy who just needed an owner who won't baby him. And he definitely has that, now. Just wait until we go hiking this weekend....


It's great that you've taken him in! I've always had one little dog with a bunch of big dogs. They don't need treated any differently except make their food and bully sticks smaller. My Lhasa's would run all over the yard with the Chows, wrestle with them, hike with them and eat out of the same bowls. My MIL's toy poodle grew up with Samoyeds and though it was one of them, even though it was 4 pounds and they were 70 pounds. 

At 16 pounds you could feed once a day if you wanted. I think it's only really itty bitty dogs that you really have to worry about feeding twice a day and even then, only when they are puppies. You do have to watch the treat size because it's easy to pork them up without realizing how big of pieces you are giving them. 

Post some pictures of the little cutie! I'm sure it will be a lot happier once it learns what being a 'real dog' is in your household.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Tin Tin, our 2-yr old Maltipoo foster boy.








And because my two pups keep blocking the camera when I'm trying to get a photo of Tin Tin, here's Mia, 1.5 yr old Standard Poodle, and








Zulu, 1 yr old Standard Poodle.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Kudos to you for taking in a foster! He's in good hands :thumb: 

Mia and Zulu look fantastic too! 

You can definitely feed your new foster once per day, but I would get him used to eating raw first with two smaller meals like you're doing. Then gradually decrease the size of one and increase the size of the other, eventually just getting to one meal per day. 

And from my experience tear staining goes completely away once they're on a well balanced raw diet.....without supplements.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

unfortunately, Snorkels still has bad staining but it's seasonal - in August and September, my husband worked on her eyes at least four times a day. Now that it's cold, it's down to once every few days. If he's allergic, it may not go completely away.

he is adorable and of course the big guys are gorgeous! glad he is getting a chance to be a dog. Alot of people just dont understand they aren't little people.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

It took Tin Tin 45 min to chew through a wing today, but he made it! Mia was stalking him the whole time, but he held his own. I can't get over how little he eats.

I've heard that raw helps with stains. Hopefully the Angel Eyes along with the diet changes will rid Tin Tin of these gross stains fast. He'll be super cute when he's cleaned up (not that he isn't all ready).

Last, I think I might get him a coat. I saw him shivering today, and it's supposed to get colder (well, duh, it _is_ winter here). I can't believe I'm buying a dog clothing.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> It took Tin Tin 45 min to chew through a wing today, but he made it! Mia was stalking him the whole time, but he held his own. I can't get over how little he eats.
> 
> I've heard that raw helps with stains. Hopefully the Angel Eyes along with the diet changes will rid Tin Tin of these gross stains fast. He'll be super cute when he's cleaned up (not that he isn't all ready).
> 
> Last, I think I might get him a coat. I saw him shivering today, and it's supposed to get colder (well, duh, it _is_ winter here). I can't believe I'm buying a dog clothing.


I have a house full of little ones and I hate dogs to be dressed. Most small dog owners seem to like it but I'm not one of them. Tommy always had to be dressed because he was freezing if it was under 75 degrees and now Nat the hairless Min Pin is the same way. Oh well...
Your new foster has landed in good hands and will be looking and feeling better in no time I'm sure. I have one Chihuahua with really bad staining and I used Angel Eyes on her a few years ago and it was incredible. I didn't buy it again and the staining returned but even though she still has some, it is better since feeding her raw. Good luck with the little guy! He's really cute!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

SpooOwner said:


> Last, I think I might get him a coat. I saw him shivering today, and it's supposed to get colder (well, duh, it _is_ winter here). I can't believe I'm buying a dog clothing.


yes, before I got snorkels I hadn't had a small dog. I thought clothes were stupid, put on their dogs by neurotic owners who wanted FiFi to be color coordinated with their outfit.

I've kinda changed my mind - first, Snorkels can't wear a collar or a regular harness or she chokes. So the harnesses that fit and work are cloth. Might as well put a ruffle on the back 

And the cold - can't send her out in the cold! The body is too tiny to fend it off. So she has sweaters. 

I don't want people to think I'm one of "those" dog owners when we go out but I have to admit that yes, my dog has clothes. Actually Rebel does also - he's bald! 

Man, how did I come to this?


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

My 75 lb pit bull LOVES his hoodies and shivers in the winter and won't go outside if it's really super cold without one:redface:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, I admit, I see the purpose of dog clothing now. He may even end up with booties depending on how bad this winter gets.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Your new foster has landed in good hands and will be looking and feeling better in no time I'm sure. I have one Chihuahua with really bad staining and I used Angel Eyes on her a few years ago and it was incredible. I didn't buy it again and the staining returned but even though she still has some, it is better since feeding her raw. Good luck with the little guy! He's really cute!


Thanks, Donna. I'm always a bit surprised how rescue groups characterize the dogs they send to me. I was told Tin Tin is an "extreme flight risk," hates men, and bites. When I told Robert this, he just laughed because it's like they're describing a different dog. Tin Tin adores Robert, loves to curl up with him (anyone, really), and hasn't made a move to escape, even when someone was coming through the gate into the backyard. He can be a bit protective when someone comes into the house, but he warms up quickly. He is a very loving little guy. My trainer has a soft spot for Maltipoos (she's really into agility - hoping to go to World's next year - but has a soft spot for small dogs, especially Poodles), and he might be a good candidate for her. She has very specific goals for agility, so I'll let her evaluate his temperament and structure, but I'd love it if this little guy stayed around here. He's really a great little guy. Gosh, I'm so smitten. Can you tell?


----------

